# Deed back to Williamsburg



## Millisara

I want to "give" my williamsburg plantation resort back to the company,  the resort gave me the name of Dumas Gabbriellini. He seems legit. Because it will cost me about 750 I want to be sure..How can i check. Any suggestions,
Thanks


----------



## dominidude

Millisara said:


> I want to "give" my williamsburg plantation resort back to the company,  the resort gave me the name of Dumas Gabbriellini. He seems legit. Because it will cost me about 750 I want to be sure..How can i check. Any suggestions,
> Thanks



Before you do that, could you at least give us the details of your ownership?

What week? 
whether is yearly, EOY, ETY?
2bdr or 4bdr?
Maintenance fees?
Whether it was converted to Club interval points?

Maybe someone would be willing to pay for the transfer of the ownership to their name if they had those details, saving your $750.


----------



## Millisara

Yes. It is an every other odd white week of upper and lower of williamsburg plantation.I think white is the first 13 weeks of the year. MFs are 335.


----------



## theo

Millisara said:


> I want to "give" my williamsburg plantation resort back to the company,  *the resort gave me the name of Dumas Gabbriellini. He seems legit.* Because it will cost me about 750 I want to be sure..How can i check. Any suggestions,
> Thanks



I don't know this facility, but one important question begs for clarification: *who* exactly is Dumas Gabbriellini and *why* exactly does he "seem legit" to you? 

Is "Dumas" the Board / HOA President? If so, he might well be fully authorized to accept a deed in lieu of foreclosure (a.k.a. "deedback) on behalf of the facility. 

However, is "Dumas" a completely non-affiliated entity? It's impossible to tell from just a name, maybe one only provided to you over the phone by a resort desk clerk? 
If "Dumas" is not actually affiliated directly with the resort, then you definitely need to be *very* careful and make *very* sure that a new deed gets prepared, recorded *and then formally accepted* by the resort before you hastily fork over 100% of $750.00 that you will surely never see again, while merely *hoping* that "Dumas" is legit. 

P.S. As already implied in post #2 above, you might be able to find a willing recipient for this timeshare by offering it for free (but with much more specific details about unit size, maintenance fees, etc.) in the "Bargain Deals" section here on TUG. Even if you had to pay the closing costs and any applicable transfer fee yourself, it _*might*_ very well cost you less than $750 out of pocket to relinquish that ownership to a new, legitimate and willing recipient.


----------



## dominidude

If you were to post this for sale on ebay for $1, with a $500 gift card upon successful transfer, I'd be SHOCKED if it didn't "sell".


----------



## Millisara

Wow. that is a thought but who would you suggest pay all the transfer costs. and generally how much is that


----------



## tschwa2

You would need to double check with the resort to see how much they charge.

In terms of preparing and recording a deed and completing resort transfer paperwork, LT transfers could do it for less than $200 or if you are feeling particularly get up and go about it you could do it yourself for less than $40.  

Make sure if you are offering an incentive like a prepaid  Visa card you specify that the taker doesn't get it before the resort acknowledges the transfer to the new owners name.  You can specify in the contract that you will send it to LT upon starting the paperwork but that they would hold it until the transfer is complete.


----------



## dominidude

My understanding is that Williamsburg plantation does not have an "ownership transfer fee" or similar fee. But, do call them to double check.

Transfer costs are minimal as already explained by tschwa2.

I suggest trying to "sell" on your own on ebay, or trying to give it away in our "bargains" section, because you would be likely be dealing with a real person who wants your timeshare, not someone who wants to steal your cash.

Williamsburg plantation asks for a copy of the drivers license and SS# of the new owner before recognizing that new owner.

That is how the resort mitigates dealing with "viking ships" (google it). You also need to be aware of those, as the resort may come after you if the transfer is deemed improper somehow.

By being patient and offering a large enough sum (to be paid after successful transfer), you will eventually be rid of you timeshare the right way.


----------



## BocaBoy

If the resort gave OP the name, he is probably legitimate.  It should be verified, of course, but my expectation is that he will check out OK.


----------



## drfuller

Williamsburg Plantation has a $250 owner transfer fee FYI.


----------



## tonyg

I believe that Dumas works for Williamsburg Plantation.


----------



## NiteMaire

I, too, am an owner at Williamsburg Plantation (and Colonies at Williamsburg).  I am also interested in the same so I'll provide additional information.  I purchased resale 4BR annual at The Colonies (sister resort) just 3 months ago ($250 transfer fee) so I am looking to turn in my WP unit.

I called Vacation Village to discuss deedback and was referred to Mr Dumas (his email reflects VV address).  He's away until 30 Sep, but Kara answered some of my questions.  Price for deedback is approximately $750.  She verified that WP currently is on the list of deebacks (presume the list is somewhat dynamic).  Since I've already paid my 2016 MF, she stated it may be cheaper and it wasn't an issue that already traded my 2016 week on II. 

dominidude asked some questions which I'll answer for my timeshare.

What week?  42
whether is yearly, EOY, ETY?  ETY -- 2019 next use for any buyer since I've already paid and traded 2016 on II.
According to Bonita--very pleasant corporate sales rep, they stopped selling these weeks ETY.
2bdr or 4bdr?  2br lockoff.  One 1BR has K, the other has LK.  Believe it's a "Jamestown" unit.
Maintenance fees?  For 2015:  MF $188.50, taxes $20.  For 2016, I paid $200 (presume will have approximately $10 additional when the bill arrives for 2016).  Original MF in 2003 was $99.  I'm pleased with the slow increase rate of MF.
Whether it was converted to Club interval points?  Deeded, not converted.

They let you pay MF in advance (at least 1, maybe 2) and can search more than 1 year in advance.  I did this for my 2016 week.

I've never stayed here.  Purchased in 2003 with full intent on using for trades.  I've been extremely pleased, even though I haven't used the "Place Request" option in II.  I simply look for availability and have traded for several 2BR units in US and Mexico (Marriott and Grand Luxxe to name 2).  

Process to deedback seems painless.  To (over) simplify:  Send email.  They verify contract with WP, they send "Quit Claim Deed" (or equivalent).  I sign.  I pay them. They take it back.  All the people I talked to were very nice and I'm confident there will be no issues (bracing for incoming negative messages on why I'm confident). 

Hope this helps.  I'll keep all updated on the process as I go forward.  Great unit, but I am looking to purchase another annual TS (Marriott) and don't need this one any more.


----------



## donnaval

nitemarie - thank you for the detailed info.  Can you provide the email address?


----------



## pedro47

nitemaire said:


> I, too, am an owner at Williamsburg Plantation (and Colonies at Williamsburg).  I am also interested in the same so I'll provide additional information.  I purchased resale 4BR annual at The Colonies (sister resort) just 3 months ago ($250 transfer fee) so I am looking to turn in my WP unit.
> 
> I called Vacation Village to discuss deedback and was referred to Mr Dumas (his email reflects VV address).  He's away until 30 Sep, but Kara answered some of my questions.  Price for deedback is approximately $750.  She verified that WP currently is on the list of deebacks (presume the list is somewhat dynamic).  Since I've already paid my 2016 MF, she stated it may be cheaper and it wasn't an issue that already traded my 2016 week on II.
> 
> dominidude asked some questions which I'll answer for my timeshare.
> 
> What week?  42
> whether is yearly, EOY, ETY?  ETY -- 2019 next use for any buyer since I've already paid and traded 2016 on II.
> According to Bonita--very pleasant corporate sales rep, they stopped selling these weeks ETY.
> 2bdr or 4bdr?  2br lockoff.  One 1BR has K, the other has LK.  Believe it's a "Jamestown" unit.
> Maintenance fees?  For 2015:  MF $188.50, taxes $20.  For 2016, I paid $200 (presume will have approximately $10 additional when the bill arrives for 2016).  Original MF in 2003 was $99.  I'm pleased with the slow increase rate of MF.
> Whether it was converted to Club interval points?  Deeded, not converted.
> 
> They let you pay MF in advance (at least 1, maybe 2) and can search more than 1 year in advance.  I did this for my 2016 week.
> 
> I've never stayed here.  Purchased in 2003 with full intent on using for trades.  I've been extremely pleased, even though I haven't used the "Place Request" option in II.  I simply look for availability and have traded for several 2BR units in US and Mexico (Marriott and Grand Luxxe to name 2).
> 
> Process to deedback seems painless.  To (over) simplify:  Send email.  They verify contract with WP, they send "Quit Claim Deed" (or equivalent).  I sign.  I pay them. They take it back.  All the people I talked to were very nice and I'm confident there will be no issues (bracing for incoming negative messages on why I'm confident).
> 
> Hope this helps.  I'll keep all updated on the process as I go forward.  Great unit, but I am looking to purchase another annual TS (Marriott) and don't need this one any more.



MF fees for 2015 was only $188.50 and taxes was only $20. Please check your 2015 MF statement.


----------



## NiteMaire

pedro47 said:


> MF fees for 2015 was only $188.50 and taxes was only $20. Please check your 2015 MF statement.



Pedro47, I checked my 2013-2015 MF statements.  Same price :whoopie:  See below.  BTW, my original MFs were $99/yr and taxes were $13)  

09/30/2014 	2015 Assessments 	         188.50
09/30/2014 	2014 RE Taxes 	                 20.00

Remember it's a triennial so it'll be $625.50 (MF + taxes; excluding II membership and exchange fees) for each use week.  I lock-off/lock-out and trade so I get 2 weeks every 3 years.  Throw in the 2 ACs that II gives me for depositing and I get 4 weeks every 3 years.  It's a great deal IMO; so much so my wife is leaning heavily towards keeping it (we'll see what happens if we go forward considering she has to sign since she's on the deed).  I can't say I disagree with her.  Marriott's MF is more than $1200 annually, but I'd get annual use at a resort I would go to every year (MGO).  No to mention, it is extremely difficult to get a unit during the time I'd like at MGO.  Well nowadays it's difficult any time of year for me to exchange into MGO.

So for my great exchanges into 2BRs, it's just over $712 ($625.50 MF (for 3 years) + $450 (II Gold  for 3 years) + $350 (exchange for two units in Mexico)).  Throw in the 2 AC weeks and it's only approx $562 per exchange.  You have to be flexible to use the ACs, but I've used some.  *Sidenote:  we're II Gold since we like the Shortstay option.  For the sake of trying to keep this from becoming complex (I realize I may have already failed at this), I'm not throwing this into the mix.

I realize the above doesn't account for the original $5K I paid the developer in 2003.  Amortizing for 2003-2015 adds $576 per exchange (based on 2 exchanges every 3 years--it's less when you throw in the ACs I've used).  At ~$1288 ($712 + $576) per exchange since 2013 (it's less for previous years since II, MFs, and taxes were less), I'm extremely happy with the vacations I've purchased.  If I hold on to this unit longer, my average price will drop, even when accounting for any increases in MFs and taxes that will follow in the future.

I may have just talked (typed?) myself into keeping the unit.


----------



## pedro47

625 per yr sounds liked a true mf.


----------



## tonyg

Last MF I saw was over $ 700 not including $ 60 for taxes for one year.


----------



## NiteMaire

Vacation Village just loaded the 2016 MF and taxes through their management company; my MF and taxes are as follows:

Williamsburg Plantation (2BR ETY): For 2016 $206.75 MF, $20 taxes.  MF increased $18.25 from 2015, taxes stayed same.  Since it's ETY, it equates to $620.25 MF and $60 taxes every use year.  

MFs for my 4BR EY lockoff at The Colonies is now $735 ($36 increase from 2015).


----------



## NiteMaire

*Deedback Complete*

I know this thread is a little dated, but wanted to follow up.  I was able to successfully complete a deedback.  It was relatively painless (and cost a few hundred), but it is done.


----------



## tschwa2

Does anyone know if the transfer fee for Williamsburg Plantation is still $250?


----------



## Chris Weaver

Does anyone have experience deeding back if you owe money, or is that the intent?


----------



## DeniseM

*What resort? * The resort is a lot less likely to accept a deed back if you owe money.  Basically, you have to play hardball with them and tell them you are going to default on the loan, and you want them to accept a deed back in lieu of foreclosure - then stop paying.


----------



## Chris Weaver

DeniseM said:


> *What resort? * The resort is a lot less likely to accept a deed back if you owe money.  Basically, you have to play hardball with them and tell them you are going to default on the loan, and you want them to accept a deed back in lieu of foreclosure - then stop paying.


Willamsburg Plantation in VA


----------



## Chris Weaver

Chris Weaver said:


> Willamsburg Plantation in VA


Thanks, I owe approximately $15,000 and am really a sucker... lol (not really).


----------



## kelli Holmes

nitemaire said:


> *Deedback Complete*
> 
> I know this thread is a little dated, but wanted to follow up.  I was able to successfully complete a deedback.  It was relatively painless (and cost a few hundred), but it is done.


HEYY i would like to do this with mine at Williamsburg Plantation. Any other insight on how you made this happen?


----------



## NiteMaire

kelli Holmes said:


> HEYY i would like to do this with mine at Williamsburg Plantation. Any other insight on how you made this happen?


When I'm by my laptop again, I'll look through and pass the info to you.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## 2ndfiddle

I might be interested as well. Does Williamsburg Plantation still offer deedbacks?


----------



## tonyg

Best way to find that out is to call them - they are the ones who know today's status.


----------



## pedro47

nitemaire said:


> *Deedback Complete*
> 
> I know this thread is a little dated, but wanted to follow up.  I was able to successfully complete a deedback.  It was relatively painless (and cost a few hundred), but it is done.



That is great news. I am very happy for you. You now do not own that timeshare. No more M/Fees.


----------



## Northtown

Millisara said:


> I want to "give" my williamsburg plantation resort back to the company,  the resort gave me the name of Dumas Gabbriellini. He seems legit. Because it will cost me about 750 I want to be sure..How can i check. Any suggestions,
> Thanks


Hello, I am trying to get rip of my timeshare with them too. I just got it on April.this year. Help pls.


----------



## Northtown

DeniseM said:


> *What resort? * The resort is a lot less likely to accept a deed back if you owe money.  Basically, you have to play hardball with them and tell them you are going to default on the loan, and you want them to accept a deed back in lieu of foreclosure - then stop paying.


If you do this, does it go on you credit?


----------



## chalee94

Northtown said:


> If you do this, does it go on you credit?



of course.


----------



## Northtown

chalee94 said:


> of course.


And stay there of 7 years right, and can they do something on trying to get the money?


----------



## tonyg

Call the resort and tell them you want to talk to someone about a deedback. Several people have done deedbacks and the guy they call Dumas may be the head of that department. Last I heard they charge $ 750 for the process and you have to have paid off any balance owed.


----------

